# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کیا قرار حدودا سال ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدن؟ کیا دانشجو هستند و قرار  کنکور بدن؟!

## rogi

_سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_

----------


## Pretty_Lover

1403 الان کلاس نهمیه!!
شما کنار درس و کارت یکمم واسه کنکور بخون ضرر نمیکنی
۱۴۰۳ هنوز کتاب زیستش چاپ نشده
چه چیزایی تو این انجمن میشنوه ادم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pretty_Lover


1403 الان کلاس نهمیه!!
شما کنار درس و کارت یکمم واسه کنکور بخون ضرر نمیکنی
۱۴۰۳ هنوز کتاب زیستش چاپ نشده
چه چیزایی تو این انجمن میشنوه ادم



مگه من گفتم کتابش چاپ شده؟من فقط پرسیدم کی تو اون حدود قرار کنکور بده؟و الان دانشجو هست!خب من میشناسم تو این انجمن که قرار ۱۴۰۱ یا ۱۴۰۲ کنکور بده
از الانم سرو کرده جدی برا خوندن....منم خواستم ببینم کسی برا ۱۴۰۳ قصد شرکت داره_

----------


## _LEYLA_

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
> اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
> اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_


4 سال تا کنکور 1403 مونده
مثالی که بعد چند سال قبول بشه که زیاده 
ولی
به نظرم یکم زوده بخوای از الان اقدام کنی ، کنکور همون یک سالش هم فرساینده هستش.
اول لیسانست رو بگیر ، بعد شروع کن ، اینجوری کارت سبکتر میشه ، تداخل هم به وجود نمیاد.

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> 4 سال تا کنکور 1403 مونده
> مثالی که بعد چند سال قبول بشه که زیاده 
> ولی
> به نظرم یکم زوده بخوای از الان اقدام کنی ، کنکور همون یک سالش هم فرساینده هستش.
> اول لیسانست رو بگیر ، بعد شروع کن ، اینجوری کارت سبکتر میشه ، تداخل هم به وجود نمیاد.


این نظر رو راستش خیلی قبول ندارم
شما اگه از همین الان آهسته و پیوسته بخونی شک نکن موفق میشی
روزی شده حتی سه چهار ساعت بخونی خیلی خوبه

----------


## _Joseph_

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
> اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
> اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_


بله رتبه یک کشور در سال 95 در رشته تجربی کسی بودن که لیسانس برق داشتن و انصراف داده بودن از دانشگاه
هر سال از این افراد زیادن 
برادر من برای موفقیت دنبال الگو نگرد خودت الگو شو 
در ضمن کنکور 1403 هنوز خیلی مونده  و شما میتونین رتبه یک هم بشید و توصیه میکنم از الآن شروع کنین از پایه بخونید هر سال یک پایه رو بخونید کامل در کنار دانشگاه که کار سختی هم نیست و شنیه و حتی میتونین بیشتر هم بخونین

----------


## rogi

_از همتون ممنونم_

----------


## Ham1

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
> اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
> اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_


تا سال ۱۴۰۳ ممکنه کنکور حذف بشه اونوقت تو از الان فکرت درگیر کنکوره؟فعلا دانشگاه رو تموم کن بعد به کنکور مجدد فکر کن.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


تا سال ۱۴۰۳ ممکنه کنکور حذف بشه اونوقت تو از الان فکرت درگیر کنکوره؟فعلا دانشگاه رو تموم کن بعد به کنکور مجدد فکر کن.


خدا نکنه!_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


تا سال ۱۴۰۳ ممکنه کنکور حذف بشه اونوقت تو از الان فکرت درگیر کنکوره؟فعلا دانشگاه رو تموم کن بعد به کنکور مجدد فکر کن.


همون سال ۹۲ که من کنکور دادم،میگفتن این آخرین کنکور!سال ۹۳ حذف...منم اون سال برا زیر ۱۰۰ میخوندم!نزدیک عید زونا گرفتم بعد از طرفی مریض شدم 
بعد هم استرس گرفتم این آخرین کنکوره چیکار کنم...._

----------


## jun_216

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_


من قراره این کارو بکنم امسال پرستاری قبول میشم میخوام اون سال دوباره برای پزشکی کنکور بدم قبل سربازی

----------


## NormaL

> من قراره این کارو بکنم امسال پرستاری قبول میشم میخوام اون سال دوباره برای پزشکی کنکور بدم قبل سربازی


1- برگام تو پسری؟ فکر میکردم دختری://///
2- خب چه کاریه چرا امسال آزاد ثبت نام نمیکنی و یه سال دیگه کنکور نمیدی؟

----------


## Bahar1377

منم امسال پرستاری میرم،۱۴۰۳ کنکور میدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ffatemeh

> _
> 
> 
> مگه من گفتم کتابش چاپ شده؟من فقط پرسیدم کی تو اون حدود قرار کنکور بده؟و الان دانشجو هست!خب من میشناسم تو این انجمن که قرار ۱۴۰۱ یا ۱۴۰۲ کنکور بده
> از الانم سرو کرده جدی برا خوندن....منم خواستم ببینم کسی برا ۱۴۰۳ قصد شرکت داره_


از الان روزی سه ساعت بخون. مباحثی که ضعیفی. اصلا هم فکر نکن خیلی وقت داری. منم 1401 یا 1402 کنکور میدم البته الان روزی سه چهار ساعت میخونم

----------


## jun_216

> 1- برگام تو پسری؟ فکر میکردم دختری://///
> 2- خب چه کاریه چرا امسال آزاد ثبت نام نمیکنی و یه سال دیگه کنکور نمیدی؟


اره پسرم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): تو مشخصاتم زدم پسر کهههه :Yahoo (23): من خانوادم اصرار دارن که حتما یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری که بازار کارش خوبه رو بخونم و مدرک بگیرم بعد برم دنبال آرزوم که پزشکیه میگن ممکنه سال بعد رتبت یهو خیلی بد بشه اول جای پاتو سفت کن...منم این برنامه رو ریختم که کنار پرستاری تا اون موقع شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیکم زو کامل تقویت کنم بعد اون سال راحت بشینم بیشتر تست بزنم تا رتبه ی زیر هزار بشم و برم پزشکی بعد چون یه سری درس ها بین پزشکی و پرستاری یکسانه تطبیق میزنم

----------


## telma_alen

فقط امیدوارم تا اون موقع معیارهامون عوض نشه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
> اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
> اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_




الان مثلا ما باید چیگار کنیم؟  طرحت رو حل فصل کنیم ؟ واحد های مونتد رو پاس کنیم؟ 
خب یه قشر بدبختی ظهور میکنه دیگه 1403 کنکور بده مگه این سوال میخواد ؟ نمیدونم بعضیا فکر میکنن از سوال اینکه بعد سالها کنکور دادین و چطور قبول شدین  جوابی مثل با جادو  و یه سری ورد قبول شدم بشنون . مگه منابع 1400 با 1403 یکی خواهد بود که از الان منبع میخوای؟ الله اکبر خیلی عالیه این انجمن :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Amf1384

> الان مثلا ما باید چیگار کنیم؟  طرحت رو حل فصل کنیم ؟ واحد های مونتد رو پاس کنیم؟ 
> خب یه قشر بدبختی ظهور میکنه دیگه 1403 کنکور بده مگه این سوال میخواد ؟ نمیدونم بعضیا فکر میکنن از سوال اینکه بعد سالها کنکور دادین و چطور قبول شدین  جوابی مثل با جادو  و یه سری ورد قبول شدم بشنون . مگه منابع 1400 با 1403 یکی خواهد بود که از الان منبع میخوای؟ الله اکبر خیلی عالیه این انجمن


زود قضاوت نکن 
من سال ۱۴۰۸ کنکور دارم.
دیرشده؟
از الان شروع کنم میشه؟
چون دیر شده چیا رو حذف کنم?!?! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> زود قضاوت نکن 
> من سال ۱۴۰۸ کنکور دارم.
> دیرشده؟
> از الان شروع کنم میشه؟
> چون دیر شده چیا رو حذف کنم?!?!



منم میخوام 1457 انقلاب کنم با کنکورم

----------


## NormaL

> اره پسرمتو مشخصاتم زدم پسر کههههمن خانوادم اصرار دارن که حتما یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری که بازار کارش خوبه رو بخونم و مدرک بگیرم بعد برم دنبال آرزوم که پزشکیه میگن ممکنه سال بعد رتبت یهو خیلی بد بشه اول جای پاتو سفت کن...منم این برنامه رو ریختم که کنار پرستاری تا اون موقع شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیکم زو کامل تقویت کنم بعد اون سال راحت بشینم بیشتر تست بزنم تا رتبه ی زیر هزار بشم و برم پزشکی بعد چون یه سری درس ها بین پزشکی و پرستاری یکسانه تطبیق میزنم


آها منطقیه
خیلیم عالی منتظر شنیدن خبرای موفقیتت هستم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## jun_216

> فقط امیدوارم تا اون موقع معیارهامون عوض نشه


اگه به هدفمون ایمان داشته باشیم سال به سال برای رسیدن به اون و تلاش براش مشتاق تر میشیم

----------


## jun_216

> آها منطقیه
> خیلیم عالی منتظر شنیدن خبرای موفقیتت هستم


عزیزمی❤️❤️❤️ایشالا بهترین ها برای شما هم پیش بیاد

----------


## rogi

_سلام.
من یا بد نوشتم یا شما بد متوجه شدی!
دقت کنی نوشتم کیا حدود ۱۴۰۳ کنکور دارن!منظورم بچه های دهم بود!دقیقا دنبال منابع مناسب برا سال ۱۴۰۳ هستم.
بعد دنبال جادو و غیره نیستم،لطفا دقت کن متوجه میشی منظورم برنامه ریز و ایجاد تعادل هست._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






الان مثلا ما باید چیگار کنیم؟  طرحت رو حل فصل کنیم ؟ واحد های مونتد رو پاس کنیم؟ 
خب یه قشر بدبختی ظهور میکنه دیگه 1403 کنکور بده مگه این سوال میخواد ؟ نمیدونم بعضیا فکر میکنن از سوال اینکه بعد سالها کنکور دادین و چطور قبول شدین  جوابی مثل با جادو  و یه سری ورد قبول شدم بشنون . مگه منابع 1400 با 1403 یکی خواهد بود که از الان منبع میخوای؟ الله اکبر خیلی عالیه این انجمن


سلام.
من یا بد نوشتم یا شما بد متوجه شدی!
دقت کنی نوشتم کیا حدود ۱۴۰۳ کنکور دارن!منظورم بچه های دهم بود!دقیقا دنبال منابع مناسب برا سال ۱۴۰۳ هستم.
بعد دنبال جادو و غیره نیستم،لطفا دقت کن متوجه میشی منظورم برنامه ریز و ایجاد تعادل هست._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


منم امسال پرستاری میرم،۱۴۰۳ کنکور میدم


خب ،چقدر عالی😊
از کی میخوای شرو کنی؟
برنامه ریختی؟_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط jun_216


اگه به هدفمون ایمان داشته باشیم سال به سال برای رسیدن به اون و تلاش براش مشتاق تر میشیم


سلام.
خیلی خوشحالم مسیر. درست انتخاب کردی!در واقع اشتباه منو تکرار نکردی.....کنکور اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست،مخصوصا جلسه...
شما نظام جدید کنکور دادی؟
برنامه ریختی؟_

----------


## Bahar1377

> _
> 
> خب ،چقدر عالی
> از کی میخوای شرو کنی؟
> برنامه ریختی؟_


والا فعلا منتظرم ببینم کدوم دانشگاه و چه نیمسالی قبول میشم.
فعلا برنامه مشخصی ندارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amf1384

> _سلام.
> من یا بد نوشتم یا شما بد متوجه شدی!
> دقت کنی نوشتم کیا حدود ۱۴۰۳ کنکور دارن!منظورم بچه های دهم بود!دقیقا دنبال منابع مناسب برا سال ۱۴۰۳ هستم.
> بعد دنبال جادو و غیره نیستم،لطفا دقت کن متوجه میشی منظورم برنامه ریز و ایجاد تعادل هست._


دهمی های امسال ۱۴۰۲ کنکور دارن کتابای ۱۴۰۳ دهم سال بعد میاد دوست عزیز

----------


## prince

> اره پسرمتو مشخصاتم زدم پسر کههههمن خانوادم اصرار دارن که حتما یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری که بازار کارش خوبه رو بخونم و مدرک بگیرم بعد برم دنبال آرزوم که پزشکیه میگن ممکنه سال بعد رتبت یهو خیلی بد بشه اول جای پاتو سفت کن...منم این برنامه رو ریختم که کنار پرستاری تا اون موقع شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیکم زو کامل تقویت کنم بعد اون سال راحت بشینم بیشتر تست بزنم تا رتبه ی زیر هزار بشم و برم پزشکی بعد چون یه سری درس ها بین پزشکی و پرستاری یکسانه تطبیق میزنم


برنامت خوبه ولی یه نکته رو بهت بگم درسته دروس پایه پرستاری و پزشکی یکسانه اما فقط اسمش ما خیلی کمتر اناتومی و فیزیولوژی و میکروب و... میخونیم اصلا قابل قیاس نیست و مطمن نیستم تطبیق بزنن که اگر بزنن هم خیلی دردی ازت دوا نخواهد کرد با توجه به اون تعداد بالای واحدهای پزشکی عملا تغییر خاصی هم ایجاد نمیکنه پس زیاد رو این حساب نکن .اما تقویت دروس پایه تو تحصیل فکر خوبیه اصلا رها نکن بگی بعد اتمام درس میخونم که همه چی یادت میره .تو لیسانس راحت میشه برا کنکور امادگی گرفت به خصوص پرستاری که درسا مرتبطه خصوصا ترم اول .

----------


## prince

> الان مثلا ما باید چیگار کنیم؟  طرحت رو حل فصل کنیم ؟ واحد های مونتد رو پاس کنیم؟ 
> خب یه قشر بدبختی ظهور میکنه دیگه 1403 کنکور بده مگه این سوال میخواد ؟ نمیدونم بعضیا فکر میکنن از سوال اینکه بعد سالها کنکور دادین و چطور قبول شدین  جوابی مثل با جادو  و یه سری ورد قبول شدم بشنون . مگه منابع 1400 با 1403 یکی خواهد بود که از الان منبع میخوای؟ الله اکبر خیلی عالیه این انجمن



اصلا باهات موافق نیستم نظرت راجع به یه سری تایپیک ها درسته اما اینجا نه .تایپیک زده از تجربه و نظر دیگران استفاده کنه نه حرفش غیر منطقیه نه دنبال معجزه. من خودم حالم از تایپیک های مثل دو ماه به کنکوره چطور پزشکی بیارم من میتوانم و.. بهم میخوره اما این تایپیک از اون جنس نیست .به این دوستمونم افرادی که کنکور مجدد دادن و لیسانس هم گرفتن و برا هر دوش برنامه داشتن میتونن کمک کنن یا دوستان دیگه نظرشون رو میدن .کار دیگه ای که کردید قضاوت کردین که چی تو فکر این ادمه از کجا میدونی اینا تو فکرشه که هم مطرحش میکنی هم محکومش میکنی  :Yahoo (21):  برداشت من از حرفای ایشون  با شما کاملا متفاوت بود

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط prince


اصلا باهات موافق نیستم نظرت راجع به یه سری تایپیک ها درسته اما اینجا نه .تایپیک زده از تجربه و نظر دیگران استفاده کنه نه حرفش غیر منطقیه نه دنبال معجزه. من خودم حالم از تایپیک های مثل دو ماه به کنکوره چطور پزشکی بیارم من میتوانم و.. بهم میخوره اما این تایپیک از اون جنس نیست .به این دوستمونم افرادی که کنکور مجدد دادن و لیسانس هم گرفتن و برا هر دوش برنامه داشتن میتونن کمک کنن یا دوستان دیگه نظرشون رو میدن .کار دیگه ای که کردید قضاوت کردین که چی تو فکر این ادمه از کجا میدونی اینا تو فکرشه که هم مطرحش میکنی هم محکومش میکنی  برداشت من از حرفای ایشون  با شما کاملا متفاوت بود


بله،دقیقا
شما درست میگید. ایشون کلا ی چیز دیگه برداشت کردن._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amf1384


دهمی های امسال ۱۴۰۲ کنکور دارن کتابای ۱۴۰۳ دهم سال بعد میاد دوست عزیز


بله دوست عزیزم.حق شماست.
ولی فک نکنم در ی سال خیلی تغییرات داشته باشه،شاید ۱۰ درصد.
من رشته بالینی هست،واقعا بیمارستان خسته کننده هست!دانشجو پرستاری بودن خیلی بدتر!!
تا جایی که رنگ شلوار و کفش مون رو هم تعیین کردن!:/
طرح هم با سربازی فرق داره هر چی بگن میگی چشم!البته استثناء هم داریم.
پس باید از الان شروع کنم که بعد طرح بلافاصله بتونم کنکور بدم و امادگی داشته باشم._

----------


## prince

> _
> 
> بله دوست عزیزم.حق شماست.
> ولی فک نکنم در ی سال خیلی تغییرات داشته باشه،شاید ۱۰ درصد.
> من رشته بالینی هست،واقعا بیمارستان خسته کننده هست!دانشجو پرستاری بودن خیلی بدتر!!
> تا جایی که رنگ شلوار و کفش مون رو هم تعیین کردن!:/
> طرح هم با سربازی فرق داره هر چی بگن میگی چشم!البته استثناء هم داریم.
> پس باید از الان شروع کنم که بعد طرح بلافاصله بتونم کنکور بدم و امادگی داشته باشم._


رنگ خوبه ما رو که میگن حتما کفش محکم و جلو بسته .شلوار پارچه ای گشاد کلا شبیه چارلی چاپلین شدیم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط prince


رنگ خوبه ما رو که میگن حتما کفش محکم و جلو بسته .شلوار پارچه ای گشاد کلا شبیه چارلی چاپلین شدیم


خب،ب ما هم میگن!
اونوقت پزشکی ها :/_

----------


## jun_216

> _
> 
> سلام.
> خیلی خوشحالم مسیر. درست انتخاب کردی!در واقع اشتباه منو تکرار نکردی.....کنکور اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست،مخصوصا جلسه...
> شما نظام جدید کنکور دادی؟
> برنامه ریختی؟_


سلام بله من نظام جدید بودم هدفم کلا پزشکی بود با توجه به تراز هام تو کانون هم میآوردم اما سر جلسه کنکور لز استرس زیاد حالم بد شد نتونستم خوب جواب بدم رتبم شد ۵ هزار ... امسال حالا احتمالا پرستاری میارم بعد میخوام از آذرماه فیزیک و ریاضی رو شروع کنم چون تو این دوتا درس قطعا مباحث کتابهای درسی عوض نمیشن اما زیست و شیمی تا اون زمان ممکنه تغییر کنن برای همین زیست و شیمی رو همزمان با سال بعد که کتابهای دهم میاد که ازشون میخوان ۱۴۰۳ رو طرح کنن بخونم تو فیزیک میخوام از جزوه معلم خودم و جزوه بهادر کامران استفاده کنم اما ریاضی رو هنوز مطمئن نیستم یا با سادات جلو میرم یا با آریان حیدری دروس عمومی رو هم از سال بعد میخونم خصوصا عربی که یه کم از بقیه برای من مشکل تره

----------


## jun_216

> برنامت خوبه ولی یه نکته رو بهت بگم درسته دروس پایه پرستاری و پزشکی یکسانه اما فقط اسمش ما خیلی کمتر اناتومی و فیزیولوژی و میکروب و... میخونیم اصلا قابل قیاس نیست و مطمن نیستم تطبیق بزنن که اگر بزنن هم خیلی دردی ازت دوا نخواهد کرد با توجه به اون تعداد بالای واحدهای پزشکی عملا تغییر خاصی هم ایجاد نمیکنه پس زیاد رو این حساب نکن .اما تقویت دروس پایه تو تحصیل فکر خوبیه اصلا رها نکن بگی بعد اتمام درس میخونم که همه چی یادت میره .تو لیسانس راحت میشه برا کنکور امادگی گرفت به خصوص پرستاری که درسا مرتبطه خصوصا ترم اول .


آها ممنون از راهنماییت... زیاد مهم نیست برام اگه تطبیق هم نزدن, مهم اینه که بتونم قبول بشم به قول یکی از دوستام تو کشورهای دیگه مثل کانادا بعضیها اول پرستاری میخونن بعد تازه وارد پزشکی میشن

----------


## jun_216

> _
> 
> سلام.
> خیلی خوشحالم مسیر. درست انتخاب کردی!در واقع اشتباه منو تکرار نکردی.....کنکور اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست،مخصوصا جلسه...
> شما نظام جدید کنکور دادی؟
> برنامه ریختی؟_


راستی این رو فراموش کردم بگم که مشکل خیلی از ماها که تو کنکور از رتبه ی ایده آلمون فاصله میگیریم اینه که از جلسه ی کنکور می ترسیم! من شخصا میخوام تا کنکور اصلی که ۱۴۰۳ باشه هرسال کنکور بدم و مهارت هام رو سر جلسه ی کنکور واقعی محک بزنم چون با آزمون های گزینه ۲ و قلم چی اصلا نمیشه این کار رو کرد چون اصلا سر این ازمونا به اندازه کنکور استرس نداریم و تمرکز برامون راحت تره اما خب کنکور همیشه ورق برمیگرده

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط jun_216


راستی این رو فراموش کردم بگم که مشکل خیلی از ماها که تو کنکور از رتبه ی ایده آلمون فاصله میگیریم اینه که از جلسه ی کنکور می ترسیم! من شخصا میخوام تا کنکور اصلی که ۱۴۰۳ باشه هرسال کنکور بدم و مهارت هام رو سر جلسه ی کنکور واقعی محک بزنم چون با آزمون های گزینه ۲ و قلم چی اصلا نمیشه این کار رو کرد چون اصلا سر این ازمونا به اندازه کنکور استرس نداریم و تمرکز برامون راحت تره اما خب کنکور همیشه ورق برمیگرده


خب،ولی قبل شرکت کردن حتما مباحثی رو کامل بخون..تا سرجلسه ب سوالات اون قسمت ج بدی  و  دل سرد نشی._

----------


## jun_216

> _
> 
> خب،ولی قبل شرکت کردن حتما مباحثی رو کامل بخون..تا سرجلسه ب سوالات اون قسمت ج بدی  و  دل سرد نشی._


بله همین کار رو میخوام انجام بدم

----------


## dnt Nahid

> _سلام ،من خودم فعلا دانشجو ترم ۵ هستم،قرار کنکور بدم...ولی بعد اتمام طرحم!(لطفا پیشنهاد ندید که الان اقدام کنم،هرجور باشه مجبورم...اول باید لیسانس بگیرم...)
> اگر کسی بعد سالها کنکور مجدد داده و موفق شده لطفا از تجربیاتشون بگن....اگر کسی رو میشناسید و موفق شده بیاین از روش هاشون بگید...
> اگر قرار کنکور بدین،بیاین بگید چه منابع انتخاب کردید،چطور بین دانشگاه و کنکور تعادل برقرار کردید؟_


سلام،منم دانشجو ترم پنجم و میخوام واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۳ از الان شروع کنم 
ممکنه بنظر برسه جوگیریه و اینا ولی بخاطر کارآموزیا و درسای دانشگاه بعضی روزا ممکنه فقط دوساعت بتونم واسه کنکور مطالعه داشته باشم 
منکه استارتمو دارم میزنم با کتابای نظام جدید... :Yahoo (50):

----------

